# Can car 2009 work with Uber till?



## Mados (Sep 3, 2017)

Can car 2009 work with Uber till?
End of Dec. 2018 or Dec. 2019?
Thanks


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

Mados said:


> Can car 2009 work with Uber till?
> End of Dec. 2018 or Dec. 2019?
> Thanks


You can drive for that car for Uber as long as you desire, as long as you're doing UberEats! 
Enjoy!


----------



## Roadmasta (Aug 4, 2017)

Depends what state, upstate NY up to 15 years old. I'm driving a 2007


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

Many areas switched to 15 years old


----------



## Jefferson DDBY (Jul 27, 2018)

If your profile is correct and your are in Montreal you have until the end of this year December 2018

https://www.uber.com/en-CA/drive/montreal/vehicle-requirements


----------



## Mados (Sep 3, 2017)

Thanks


----------

